# Peterson Defect/More Hernia Stuff



## donsqueen (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi All,

I hope someone has info on this for me. I am looking for a cpt code (2008) for a laparoscopic Peterson Defect repair. My research tells me a Peterson Defect is a hernia of the biliary limb in post-gastric bypass patients. Would I code this as a ventral hernia repair? I'm at a loss.

Truncated op report: "The patient had an antecolic
Roux limb with an obvious Peterson defect. Her biliary limb was in this
defect. We then reduced the patient's biliary limb from her Peterson
defect, which revealed no obvious necrosis of her small bowel. Further
inspection revealed that the patient's jejunojejunostomy also had an
internal hernia defect. We then obtained an 0 Ti-Cron suture, then
closed the patient's Peterson defect from the patient's Roux limb
mesentery to the mesentery of the patient's transverse colon. We also
pexed the patient's small bowel from the mesentery of the Roux limb to
the mesentery of her transverse colon. After this was tied down, we
then closed the patient's jejunojejunostomy internal hernia defect again
with an 0 Ti-Cron suture."

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## annr420 (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't know much about hernia repair, but from the op report given, it sounds like the surgeon repaired 2 internal hernias; one in the biliary limb and one in the jejunojejunostomy???


----------



## iluvicd9 (Jan 13, 2009)

We use 49329 with the comment Lap repair of Peterson Space


----------

